# Training Lab To Hunt



## lovemylabs (Nov 24, 2008)

I was wondering if my 22 month old lab is to old to train for pheasant hunting. He shows a lot of natural ability and has pointed on a few occasions. Should i try training him or move on to my one year old lab?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Pheasants? Didn't know you had to train dogs for those things...

Seriously though, you should be fine. Obedience comes first, and if you have natural drive and desire to retrieve you should be set.

Some good training materials for research include-
Fowl dawgs DVD series, Mike Lardy E-collar conditioning, Evan grahams smartwork series.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

One of the better dvd's I have seen in Gun Dog. It is also on the Richard Wolters series.

It is not too late, you just will more than likely need more patience. Some things will be easier and other things will be more difficult than training a puppy. Having good instincts is a promising sign.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry TK I will have to completely disagree with you on Game/Water Dog. Both have OK info but are outdated and give unrealistic time tables. If he was to use them he would be so discouraged. Try Fowl Dawgs 1-2 DVD's. They will give you a good shot at getting a good hunting dog. They will show you real life training situations.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

i wasn't real wild about water dog, I have never seen game dog. I bought gun dog and had my lab whistle trained in a few days. The time tables are unrealistic, no doubt. I liked gun dog because it seems to be in layman's terms. I used them several years ago, so the outdated part maybe accurate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

The first books I read were Wolter's stuff. Yes I did train an OK dog but it was work and wasn't fair to the dog. I learned to train smarter not harder. Stawski's stuff is even easier to understand and follow along than Wolter's materials plus Stawski is a trainer, Wolter's was a writer and not really a dog trainer.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Intersting,

I was recommended the wolters stuff by a pro trainer, I will have to check out the others. The wolters stuff worked quickly and easily for me. I wonder if matters that the dogs parents were trained on the wolters methods?

This is the beauty of this site, learn something new everyday.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

The wolters stuff isn't all bad for puppies. Getting them socialized, and introduced to birds and basic OB. If you want a handling dog with more go and still have control, a system from Stawski, Grahm, or Lardy will make things much easier.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Plus, Stawski(AKA Stoney Burke) could give any trainer a run for thier money in the ring...Enjoy


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Burt that is an awesome video, I faintly remember watching him on AWA when I was a little kid.


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

Ideally you would like to hunt both of your labs together this takes some work but well worth it in the long run. But neitherone should be hunted till have some good obedience and are solid retrievers.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

If I was recommended Wolters by any professional trainer, I'd run away screaming. Are you sure he didn't mean Walters, D.L.? DL was a great trainer, Wolters an idiot.

22 months is still a very pliable age to train a dog. You might be surprised at which one progresses faster.


----------



## ODB (Nov 30, 2008)

I trained my first dog to a HRCH title using Wolters and Walters. I'am not saying there isn't better ways but to call the man an idiot is uncalled for.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Wolter's was no idiot, just a great marketer. It is a known fact that he was a writer not a trainer.

Good point on the DL Walters he wrote some great stuff that works wel today. As far as a Pro suggesting Wolter's well maybe they are looking to get a little fix it business.


----------

